# Larger stools with FeedSentials?



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been feeding Archer a raw diet since September. When he eats just meat, no supplements or fish oil, his stools are tiny and firm with no smell. If I add in FeedSentials, his stools become large and soft, similar to kibble stools, and they smell quite a bit more.

I do think there are a lot of benefits to supplementing with FeedSentials (I also give Shemp Oil and Sunday Sundae mixed with kefir), but I always thought that the large kibble stools meant that there are a lot of useless ingredients in kibble that passes through the dog's system. Do the larger stools mean that the FeedSentials and other supplements are passing through his system, or is that just the tradeoff for the supplements?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmmm interesting. I also feed Feedsentials and a raw diet, stools are small with little odor. They crumble and almost disappear overnight. How much of each supplement are you giving?


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Hmmm interesting. I also feed Feedsentials and a raw diet, stools are small with little odor. They crumble and almost disappear overnight. How much of each supplement are you giving?


Each day, he gets 1 tbsp of FeedSentials, 1 tsp or so of Shemp Oil, and 1 tsp of Sunday Sundae with 1/2 c of kefir (he was on metronidazole a couple weeks ago, so I'm getting his digestive system back on track with daily Sunday Sundae for the next few days).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when the digestive system is back you will likely see a change

sounds like a bit of a "house cleaning" 

both products have digestive enzymes , one has the basic four , Sunday Sundae actually has 16 --- this will help break things down into the smallest absorbable units .

Feed-Sentials has a variety of botanicals , fruits and seeds which do have natural fibre, some serving as pre-biotics . There are also ingredients such as marshmallow and slippery elm , apple pectin , which become mucilaginous to surround waste material and remove it with comfortably while not further irritating an inflamed system , soothing and nourishing.

There are no fillers --- everything has a purpose to the entire system .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would eliminate the kefir. Some dogs, including mine, don't tolerate it. 
Hans had such a horrible reaction to kefir at he had to go on metronidazole.

I would also do the Feedentials only twice a week.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sunflowers , that is not enough for a raw fed dog as these are all the "other" ingredients which make this kind of meal complete 

mine get this daily , from weaning right to the end some 13 , 14 years later

there are days when Feed-Sentials wet down with some jellied bone broth is the meal --


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I wonder if it could be the 1/2 cup of kefir. (My pup is not fed raw) But I give him kefir it's or without Sunday Sundae mixed in, often, especially goats milk kefir. I find that if I give him more than 1/4 cup all in one serving, he has tummy troubles.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

carmspack said:


> when the digestive system is back you will likely see a change
> 
> sounds like a bit of a "house cleaning"
> 
> ...


Thank you Carmen. I have gone through the ingredients and know that the ingredients are all awesome and beneficial; I just wasn't sure if he was actually digesting it or if it was passing through. I'll keep him on the Sunday Sundae until everything gets back to normal.



Pretzels said:


> I wonder if it could be the 1/2 cup of kefir. (My pup is not fed raw) But I give him kefir it's or without Sunday Sundae mixed in, often, especially goats milk kefir. I find that if I give him more than 1/4 cup all in one serving, he has tummy troubles.


Now that you mention it, I think he does better on goat's milk kefir. I had picked up cow's milk kefir since that's all I could find at the grocery store. I'll reduce the amount of kefir I give and when I do give it, use goat's milk kefir. 

What do you use to mix in the Sunday Sundae instead? He loves kefir but doesn't like yogurt, and I don't have any bone broth made (I'll get some made this weekend to help out his tummy). I do have blood though that I save from my meat orders. Would that or warm water work?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why not just eliminate the kefir for a few days and see if that solves the problem?
If something is theoretically good for the dog, but upsets his digestive system, then in reality it is not good at all.


----------

